# periodismo español de raza



## EliTrans

Hola a todos! Tengo que traducir la expresión "periodista de raza" que aparece en varias ocasiones en un guión de cine, entiendo que es un dicho pero no sé cómo se podría decir en inglés??

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Bevj

¿Nos das un ejemplo de su uso en un contexto específico, por favor?


----------



## EliTrans

Hola, el problema en dar ejemplos del texto es que el documento es confidencial... pero también lo mencionan en la introducción:

"La historia recupera el espíritu del *periodismo español de raza* durante la década de los 60."

Gracias!


----------



## Manolo_del_bombo

Hola,
Yo creo que tiene el sentido de 'pura raza' podría ser thoroughbred.
The story gets back the thoroughbred Spanish journalism spirit of the 60's.
Saludos


----------



## gato radioso

A ver ésta qué tal:
The story revives the genuine Spanish journalism spirit of the 60´s.


----------



## EliTrans

Gracias por las aportaciones! En inglés (al menos americano) creo que nunca se usaría la palabra "thoroughbred" en un contexto así, se utiliza principalmente con referencia a los caballos y animales, me suena muy raro para describir el periodismo o periodistas.

Si se refiere a algo "genuine" según dice gato radioso, creo que tiene más sentido, incluso diría "authentic".

Para esta frase voy a optar por:
"The story revives the spirit of authentic Spanish journalism from the '60s."

(Ojo, el apóstrofe va delante de la década, no antes de la "s" porque eso indica un posesivo)

Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Isabel Sewell

EliTrans said:


> Hola, el problema en dar ejemplos del texto es que el documento es confidencial... pero también lo mencionan en la introducción:
> 
> "La historia recupera el espíritu del *periodismo español de raza* durante la década de los 60."
> 
> Gracias!



SPANIARD WHITE-RACE JOIRNALISM
Pienso que es obligatorio traducir lo escrito adecuadamente. De esa manera, el lector recibe el mensaje "lo que un día se pensaba, decía, hacia"; aunque hoy no sea políticamente correcto.

White race - as opposed to muslims (in Spain) or indians (in newly discovered America). Spaniards kept the distinction in mind to ensure separatism. Now-a-days it could be said that Spain is a unified nation, made of a diverse population.

Hope it helps


----------



## gato radioso

Bueno, "de raza" es una locución que en principio no se refiere a ninguna raza en concreta cuando se habla de conceptos abstractos como el periodismo (diferente sería decir "un perro/un caballo de raza", que querría decir un animal que sí tiene una raza definida y no es resultado de una mezcla).
Cuando se dice en el contexto usado aquí, lo que se refiere es al carácter genuino, auténtico de una cosa o una persona, sobre todo si esta persona tiene un carácter muy marcado o valiente.
Ej: _Juan es un periodista de raza/ Juan es un deportista de raza. _


----------



## Marsianitoh

The story brings back the spirit of the tough, old school journalists/ journalism of the sixties.


----------



## lauranazario

EliTrans said:


> "La historia recupera el espíritu del *periodismo español de raza* durante la década de los 60."





Marsianitoh said:


> The story brings back the spirit of the tough, old school journalists/ journalism of the sixties.


Otra posibilidad:

The story brings back the spirit of the '60s race-driven journalism... the spirit of the Sixties' race-biased journalism

saludos,
LN


----------



## User With No Name

lauranazario said:


> The story brings back the spirit of the '60s race-driven journalism... the spirit of the Sixties' race-biased journalism


Hmm. That seems unlikely to me. For one thing, how much journalism based on race (as in "ethnic groups") was going on in Spain in the Sixties?



gato radioso said:


> Cuando se dice en el contexto usado aquí, lo que se refiere es al carácter genuino, auténtico de una cosa o una persona, sobre todo si esta persona tiene un carácter muy marcado o valiente.


That was certainly my first guess when I read the quote.


----------



## Agró

EliTrans said:


> (Ojo, el apóstrofe va delante de la década, no antes de la "s" porque eso indica un posesivo)


Ojo. El “apóstrofe” se llama en realidad “apóstrofo”.


----------



## lauranazario

User With No Name said:


> Hmm. That seems unlikely to me. For one thing, how much journalism based on race (as in "ethnic groups") was going on in Spain in the Sixties?


I can't possibly give you "an amount"... I wasn't in Spain in the Sixties!

However, the full sentence does not rule out the possibility that they could be referring to hard-line journalism based on a racial point of view ("us", the majority of real Spaniards versus "those foreigners/immigrants").

Just sayin' 

saludos,
LN


----------



## Agró

Apoyo la idea de autenticidad. Nunca he asociado “x de raza” con razas, etnias, etc.


----------



## boroman

Hola, se refiere a nacido periodista o born journalist. ¿ya no existen los born journalists?


----------



## User With No Name

lauranazario said:


> Just sayin'


True enough. 

But the original poster says:



EliTrans said:


> Si se refiere a algo "genuine" según dice gato radioso, creo que tiene más sentido, incluso diría "authentic".



And this is not the place for a discussion of Spanish history, but I don't think there was tons of immigration into Spain in the 1960s. I think the issues that the country has experienced (and continues to experience) regarding immigration mostly came along later.

Breathing.


----------



## Marsianitoh

The expression " de raza" has nothing to do with racism, it means they had journalism in their blood, in most cases they hadn't probably been to uni but they had an instict for the job and were tough newshounds, knew all the tricks...you get the picture.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

lauranazario said:


> I can't possibly give you "an amount"... I wasn't in Spain in the Sixties!
> 
> However, the full sentence does not rule out the possibility that they could be referring to hard-line journalism based on a racial point of view ("us", the majority of real Spaniards versus "those foreigners/immigrants").
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> saludos,
> LN




As you here say: "the full sentence does not rule out the possibility that they could be referring to hard-line journalism based on a racial point of view..." 

You say "rule out" - I say "highly likely".
The sixties ('60s) are known as a time when racially charged journalism was at its highest around the planet. That is were I based my translation which I hereby edit as
SPANIARD WHITE-RACE BASED JOIRNALISM


----------



## User With No Name

Isabel Sewell said:


> SPANIARD WHITE-RACE BASED JOIRNALISM


Which is gibberish, basically.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Marsianitoh said:


> The expression " de raza" has nothing to do with racism, it means they had journalism in their blood, in most cases they hadn't probably been to uni but they had an instict for the job and were tough newshounds, knew all the tricks...you get the picture.




I beg your pardon
First of all, the orinial post does not say LA RAZA. Furthermore, en la raza blanca, en la raza negra, en la raza india, etc... hay gente racista (blancos, negros, indios, etc... que no toleran "la raza" del vecino, cuñado, compañero de trabajo)



User With No Name said:


> Which is gibberish, basically.




How is it gibberish? Can you provide an explanation, for your sentiment, that may help the user who posted a need for clarification?


----------



## boroman

"En un tiempo hubo periodistas de raza. Se llamaba así a las personas que llevan el periodismo en las venas, obsesionados con llevar la realidad, convertida en noticia, al papel. Puedo mencionar en el Perú a Luis Miró Quesada de la Guerra, Enrique Zileri, César Lévano y César Hildebrandt. En cierta medida, los cuatro han sido emprendedores, han fundado sus propios medios, o los han administrado como empresa familiar. Había en ellos una voluntad por sentar opinión, un enfoque, una perspectiva y una manera de hacer periodismo."[...]


----------



## User With No Name

SPANIARD WHITE-RACE BASED JOIRNALISM



Isabel Sewell said:


> How is it gibberish? Can you provide an explanation, for your sentiment, that may help the user who posted a need for clarification?



Grammatically, it doesn't work. It would have to be, in any case, "Spanish," not "Spaniard." The hyphenation would need to be "white-race-based." And you misspelled "journalism."

More seriously, I just don't see how you can interpret the original phrase in this way, even if  you fix the English. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Agró

User With No Name said:


> But maybe I'm wrong.


You’re not.


----------



## boroman

En mi país no existió el debate racial porque expulsamos todas en 1492.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Isabel Sewell said:


> I beg your pardon
> First of all, the orinial post does not say LA RAZA. Furthermore, en la raza blanca, en la raza negra, en la raza india, etc... hay gente racista (blancos, negros, indios, etc... que no toleran "la raza" del vecino, cuñado, compañero de trabajo)


"Ser un periodista/ un torero/ un policia/ X *de raza*" is a set expression in Spanish, whose meaning  *all *the Spanish  members who have participated in this thread have striven to explain and THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WHITH RACISM, so please, do us all a favour and stop defending something that's simply WRONG.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Ag


Marsianitoh said:


> "Ser un periodista/ un torero/ un policia/ X *de raza*" is a set expression in Spanish, whose meaning  *all *the Spanish  members who have participated in this thread have strived to explain and THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WHITH RACISM, so please, do us all a favour and stop defending something that's simply WRONG.



I agree to disagree


----------



## lauranazario

Marsianitoh said:


> "Ser un periodista/ un torero/ un policia/ X *de raza*" is a set expression in Spanish,


Ahhh, ahora es que surge este aspecto importantísimo: se trata de una frase hecha, un modismo utilizado única y específicamente en España.
Muchas gracias por el dato. Ahora sé que la frase no está abierta a ninguna otra interpretación que no sea la que los españoles han ofrecido. Sin lugar a dudas hoy he aprendido algo nuevo. 

Agradecida,
LN


----------



## Isabel Sewell

User With No Name said:


> SPANIARD WHITE-RACE BASED JOIRNALISM
> 
> 
> 
> Grammatically, it doesn't work. It would have to be, in any case, "Spanish," not "Spaniard." The hyphenation would need to be "white-race-based." And you misspelled "journalism."
> 
> More seriously, I just don't see how you can interpret the original phrase in this way, even if  you fix the English. But maybe I'm wrong.




Spanish is a language. Spaniard is a person or thing from Spain.
Thank you for the corrections.


----------



## Agró

Isabel Sewell said:


> Spaniard is a person  or thing  from Spain.


----------



## User With No Name

Isabel Sewell said:


> Spanish is a language. Spaniard is a person or thing from Spain.


Well, okay. Thanks for the clarification. I guess.


----------



## nanel

Estoy con el resto de españoles en que "[profesión] de raza" significa alguien que ha nacido para ello, que es muy bueno en su trabajo.

Lo siento, Isabel, pero lo que defiendes no tiene ningún sentido para mí. Periodismo de raza no tiene nada que ver con razas humanas, sino con la calidad del periodismo. Supongo que la expresión vendrá de que un animal "de raza" se supone mejor que uno que no lo es.

No sabía que la expresión sólo se usara en España ¡Qué interesante!


----------



## Marsianitoh

Isabel Sewell said:


> Spanish is a language. Spaniard is a person or thing from Spain.
> Thank you for the corrections.


Spaniard is a noun, it means a person from Spain. Spanish is a noun too, when it refers to the language or in plural, "the Spanish" when it refers to the people of Spain  . Otherwise it is an adjective;  in your sentence,  if you want to modify "journalism", you need an adjective, you must say " Spanish journalism", "Spaniard journalism" is WRONG. User With No Name is absolutely RIGHT.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Marsianitoh said:


> Spaniard is a noun, it means a person from Spain. Spanish is a noun too, when it refers to the language or in plural, "the Spanish" when it refers to the people of Spain  . Otherwise it is an adjective;  in your sentence,  if you want to modify "journalism", you need an adjective, you must say " Spanish journalism", "Spaniard journalism" is WRONG. User With No Name is absolutely RIGHT.



I hereby, revise my input SPANISH WHITE-RACE-BASED JOURNALISM


----------



## gato radioso

User With No Name said:


> Hmm. That seems unlikely to me. For one thing, how much journalism based on race (as in "ethnic groups") was going on in Spain in the Sixties?
> 
> 
> That was certainly my first guess when I read the quote.



Exactly.
"De raza" is a set expression meaning authentic or genuine. When referring to a certain animals like dogs or horses, it means they haven't been born from a mix of breeds.
Ethnically, Spain is a very homogeneous country, even more fifty years ago when it was a very isolated country. It seems unlikely to me that no-one needed to point out whether a certain profession had ethnic connotations or not.


----------



## nanel

EliTrans said:


> "The story revives the spirit of authentic Spanish journalism from the '60s."


 

Pienso que también se podría traducir como "good old": ... the spirit of good old journalism... Pero tal vez me equivoque ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## boroman

El equivalente o paralelo de esa "raza", no la traducción de la frase hecha, es breed.
*The last of a dying breed? Print journalism may be going the way of ...*
*Personal view: New breed of journalist for a new world - Telegraph*
*Writers in Rollers? It's a new breed of journalist | The Independent*


----------

